# Ef Adaptor loose



## iamjhil (Jun 11, 2019)

I was taking photos last night using my 70-200 on the Eos R . But the Ef adaptor wasn't tight. there was a slight wiggle on the adaptor. 

Was just curious if anyone else has had this issue


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 12, 2019)

Thats normal and its worse for big lenses. If you look at the back of your lens where the lock pin fits, its a oval and not perfectly round. Its done that way to handle tolerances, and depending on how the two parts match up, there may be some play. Don't worry, its normal.


----------

